# back-country stay on boat overnight trio



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know they offer that in flamingo in the winter. they probably do in the summer as well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There are houseboat rentals out of Flamingo and at least one rental that I know of out of Everglades City.... Beyond having the houseboat and towing (or carrying) a small skiff, there's also the choice of having a guide meet you each day (or just the first day) at wherever your houseboat is anchored. That's something I've done once or twice over the years.

Intermittently in the last fifteen years there's been a few attempts to operate mothership type charters in the 'Glades coming out of Marathon or the 10K/ Naples area, but I don't think any of them stayed in operation for long. I have seen a few private vessels that set up shop a few days or a week or so with a crew of guides operating off of them each day but don't think that was ever a service being offered to the general public.

Like most guides I've occasionally daydreamed about that sort of stuff but it's a great way to lose a bunch of money since the "mothership" portion of things would eat up the profits.... The thought of being able to set up a comfortable trawler style vessel near the mouth of Lostman's for a month or so at a time is my idea of heaven.


----------



## ahp25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Came across this while poking around for a guide down in the Glades.  Sounds like what you were looking for.

http://www.outpostexpeditions.com/index.htm


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other minor point about mothership type operations. The ones I've seen in the interior of the 'Glades had very nice skiffs, etc. - but none of the fellows running them were local guides, or ever seen again after whatever trip they were running.... 

You might want to find out where the guides usually work and book them for the areas they know....


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Noted and appreciated on all accounts. I'm not sure which route I want to go. 

It seems like it would be fun, but at the same time a bit costly. I was looking for something to take the wife on, other than a deep sea trip. From what I hear, there's one out of LA chasing reds on the outer islands.

Thanks again!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> Noted and appreciated on all accounts. I'm not sure which route I want to go.
> 
> 
> It seems like it would be fun, but at the same time a bit costly.  I was looking for something to take the wife on, other than a deep sea trip.  From what I hear, there's one out of LA chasing reds on the outer islands.
> ...


If considering LA Redfishing (with wife) then you might want to look at the Woodland Plantation.  The meals and setup are amazing and several local guides pick up their anglers there.  It is the interior marsh but if you've not had a chance to redfish down there than I assure you that you will be blown away.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is another recommendation similar to Dano's. I have not been there yet, but the owner, Capt. Ryan Lambert, was highly recommended by a friend and I spoke to him the other day about bringing some customers of mine down in the fall. It looks incredible! Good Luck.

who http://cajunfishingadventures.com/fly_fishing.html


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Noted and appreciated on all accounts. I'm not sure which route I want to go.
> 
> It seems like it would be fun, but at the same time a bit costly.  I was looking for something to take the wife on, other than a deep sea trip.  From what I hear, there's one out of LA chasing reds on the outer islands.
> 
> Thanks again!


believe you're thinking of the chandeleur islands? There are a bunch of outfitters that will mothership. I'm going out there in September with some buddies. I have no idea what the fishings like that time of year, but I just want to see these islands before they wash away..& maybe kill a few beer in the process


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have stayed at Cajun Fishing Adventures twice (and the last time with my wife) and Ryan runs a great program....this fishing.....well it is LA after all!! ;D


----------

